# roommate will not leave!!!!



## ktgurl10 (Dec 6, 2006)

i have never known anyone to love their room as much as her...well...and me. but at least i have an excuse, i mean i do have SA, but at least i leave to go downtown every once in a while, or to the library. she is always there. morning, afternoon, and night. the only time i don't see her...is NEVER. we have the same classes, same scedule, same major. once class ends, she's back in the room again. my god, why doesn't she leave and give me some privacy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't know, but I remember when I had roommates, and they would constantly rub it in my face that they were going out and I was stuck in the apartment with my SA. They were very mean. I loved having someone around. Maybe not constantly, but it would have made me feel a little less pathetic to have someone share in it with me.

You could always go to the library. I commute to college, now, and spend a lot of time, there.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I used to feel the same way when I had a roommate. Of course, she may have been much more annoyed with me than I was with her...but anyways, it really does suck. I could go out places to have some alone time, but that got really tiresome. I could get by if i had a couple of hours with the room to myself during the day, but when that didn't happen it made me really depressed.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Man that sucks. I'm currently living in a dorm with a roomate.

I actually try and plan my day around the time I know she has classes. But at least she leaves often enough at other times (I do also)

It would suck if she were always around.


----------



## ktgurl10 (Dec 6, 2006)

i do go to the library but i can't spend all my time there, i mean i need my computer for some stuff. 

i like her and all but it would be nice if she gave me some privacy even an hour would be nice. would it kill her to leave the room every so often?!


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: roommate will not leave!!!!*



You said:


> Why don't you try and befriend her? If she's constantly in her room maybe she doesn't have too much of a social life either.


Wouldn't that add to the problem? If you befriend a person who has no other friends, they tend to become rather clingy.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Maybe she has SA as well?


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Ick - that sounds like a detestable situation. I don't know about all SA'ers, but I cherish my alone time. When someone else is around (except hubby), I always feel the need to constantly entertain, interact, or otherwise not be totally relaxed. Well, you're halfway through the year right? So it won't go on much longer - hang tight.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

^^ off-topic, but is that your cat? That is an adorable picture!

When I had that problem, I ended up taking my laptop anywhere I can get some privacy. The residence basement, library, friends' rooms. I understand completely how it's kind of tough to befriend your roommate especially when she never leaves the room. My first year roommate constantly stayed in our room, stinking it up, always talking with her boyfriend, talking to her mom for hours and hours, crying about her marks. Okay, that last one was a little harsh, but I had a really horrible experience in terms of living with a complete stranger. :lol


----------

